# Wifi Wtf!



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am tired of trying now... wifi used to work wonderful and now for whatever reason it just fails to connect no matter what i do.... I am starting to think it may have to do with the 3.0.4 upgrade? I dont know but my touchpad is pretty much useless right now without wifi....

If anyone is interested i can try and post up a log cat of what happens...
from what i saw it says something like incorrectly formatted scan results or something and switches states from associating to scanning to disconnected and back and forth...


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey I had the same problem when I changed the channel on my router from 11 to automatic it fixed my wifi issues


----------



## Mickydriben (Aug 22, 2011)

I have this same problem. After the 3.04 update my Wifi has stopped working. Both in Android and in Webos. How do you change the channel from 11 to automatic? Sorry for a noob question.

cheers


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

The channel settings will be in the router software. You will need to access it from your desktop. There should be instructions within the router setup software to assist you.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## fantasyay (Oct 28, 2011)

But I fix the problem when I chage rooter chanel from automatic to chanel 13...
what the hell..


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine works great when Tethered to My android phone bit always drops out when I'm on a router


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I have two TPs, both will often disconnect from wifi or just stop working. Its to the point where the pads are almost useless as I use the wifi for everything. It will work sometimes for an hour or so, then it just disconnects. If I go through all the steps to get it reconnected as has been posted, it will connect but in the end it will shut off again. Not sure if its a sleep issue or what. Ugh.

One of my pads has Android on it, and the other is still clean HP. Both are running the latest update.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you ar running a2.1 on cm7 and the channel fix did not work, there is an app that might help. It is called FXR wifi fixer. Basically, it automates the process or deleting all your wifi settings and reinstalling plus reconnecting to the wifi suplicant file. I use it when my touchpad acts up (which is seldom). I do have issues with my wifi but it is an issue of having 2 routers within 300 feet of each other and sometimes the TP will switch between the two at random. I could set a static address and fix it but haven't worried with it as it happens very seldom.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

my router channel is set to auto.. works pretty good.. sometimes i do have issues but its an alpha.. i understand the bugs..


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I think we are too quick to blame the touchpad (CM7) and not looking at outside factors. I have been through the issues of wifi also, and found that many people's problems are with their router settings or routers themselves.


----------



## qbanlinxx (Aug 25, 2011)

My wifi issues stopped once I changed the security settings on my router from WPA2, now with WPA no issues what so ever. Give it a shot


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

qbanlinxx said:


> My wifi issues stopped once I changed the security settings on my router from WPA2, now with WPA no issues what so ever. Give it a shot


the problem is not just with my own router... 
its at home, at work, at school and at other people's places... 
trust me ive tried to eliminate the possibility of my own router being at fault


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Then my suggestion would be to simply wait until a fool proof beta is released. I currently have 5 TP all running alpha 2, and while yes, if I reboot I have to do the whole, turn wifi off and on, forget network, then turn off wifi then connect to network every once in awhile, I use them everywhere, campus, coffee, home and work with none of the issues you seem to be have occurring. Just wait until the wifi issue gets fixed as out of the thousands of devices out there running it, they deal with the known problems and wait.


----------

